# Gentoo doesn't see all my ram

## jzono1

I recently upgraded my system - now I'm on a blazing fast Core2Duo dualcore, with 4GB ram and a 7900GT.

The problem is - gentoo doesn't see more than around 2000MB of that ram - any way to fix that?

----------

## saibot

I have a similiar problem, but for me it's not gentoo's fault since the RAM also does not get detected by the BIOS. What about yours? Ever checked the BIOS? I bet that gentoo is not the culprit   :Cool: 

----------

## texastig

Do you have High Memory Support enabled in your kernel?

----------

## deadstar

 *jzono1 wrote:*   

> I recently upgraded my system - now I'm on a blazing fast Core2Duo dualcore, with 4GB ram and a 7900GT.
> 
> The problem is - gentoo doesn't see more than around 2000MB of that ram - any way to fix that?

 

Yes, there's a kernel option to turn on large memory support, under "Processor type and features".

Not sure how offay you are with the process, but just in case:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

Turn the option on and exit out, then:

```

#make && make modules_install

#mount /boot

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel (Or whatever your kernel is called)

#reboot

```

Good luck

----------

## jzono1

Yes, I got high memory support on, and it isn't helping that much - it made my gentoo see 2000-ish MB of ram instead of 1000-ish MB

----------

## EliasP

Did you already try

```

mem=4096

```

as boot parameter?

----------

## salahx

 *jzono1 wrote:*   

> I recently upgraded my system - now I'm on a blazing fast Core2Duo dualcore, with 4GB ram and a 7900GT.
> 
> The problem is - gentoo doesn't see more than around 2000MB of that ram - any way to fix that?

 

This one could actually be a hardware problem 

See http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/8/8/55

(I'm not sure if it applies to you, though)

----------

## jzono1

I got an intel 975X chipset. It's suposed to support 8GB of ram...

----------

## jzono1

Nobody know why?  :Sad: 

Edit: memtest86+ sees all of it.

----------

## jzono1

 *EliasP wrote:*   

> Did you already try
> 
> ```
> 
> mem=4096
> ...

 

Made it stop booting, it dies silently after uncompressing kernel.

----------

## olger901

Setting the memory from highem to the 64GB memory option in the kernel (recompile and copy over afterwards) should fix your problem if you read the post, not saying it will though, but it's worth it to give it a shot.

----------

## Gentree

reading the help on those kernel options would appear to confirm the above. If all else fails : read the doc.

 :Wink: 

----------

## jzono1

64GB memory support makes everything break loudly  :Sad: 

----------

## Gentree

 *jzono1 wrote:*   

> Nobody know why? 
> 
> Edit: memtest86+ sees all of it.

 

has memtest86+ been run on all this mem? 

 *Quote:*   

> I got an intel 975X chipset...

 

does your kernel know that ?

 :Cool: 

----------

## jzono1

Memtest 86+ has been run, and it finds and tells me all 4GB of the memory is fine.

I don't know if my kernel knows.

----------

## Gentree

 *jzono1 wrote:*   

> I got an intel 975X chipset. It's suposed to support 8GB of ram...

 

how long did you let memtest86+ run for? That's one hell of lot of mem to test.

my point was there are some kernel options that bring in specific support for your chipset. If dont enable them the kernel wont know you have a 975X and that it is supposed to support 8GB.

I could plough through my kernel config (make menuconfig) but I think that's your job. I dont have that chipset but that is a thing to look at.

you could also try booting a liveCD and see if you get different results. If that works use zcat /proc/config.gz to see how that kernel is configured. That may give you the key.

HTH   :Cool: 

----------

## jzono1

I've never needed specific options for getting chipset support before  :Sad: 

----------

## filterpunk

 *jzono1 wrote:*   

> I've never needed specific options for getting chipset support before 

 

Regardless, did you go check?  It may just be that you need to load a few drivers.

----------

## jzono1

I did check.

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

Which kernel set do you use?

It may be broken due to the kernel, and patches (if any).

If you use a patched kernel set, I recommend trying with the newest stable vanilla sources.

After all they hold the lowest risk of broken stuff.

Most of the unofficial patched kernel versions are severely modified from the original.

Hope this helps

----------

## jzono1

Using a 2.6.14 nitro2.

I got the same problem with a 2.6.16 Xen.

----------

## meyert

x86 oder x86-64?

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

Just foudn this one for you, check it out. Didn't go throgh it but it does seem similar to your problem.

http://groups.google.com.tr/group/fa.linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/29d80e24fe34f624/ac63c4a3430c63de%23ac63c4a3430c63de

----------

## jzono1

x86 atm. Tried a x86_64 but no livecds want to work on my setup atm :-/

----------

## jzono1

Got the x86_64 minimal instalation disk to kinda boot - failed, but i got a shell. It saw all my memory. Any way to run a 64bit kernel with everything else 32bits?

----------

